# DIY Ear Peircing!



## macks (Jan 14, 2008)

So a friend of mine wants me to peirce her ears.. I've had it explained to me before and this is about how I was going to go at it... Rubbing alcohol to sanitize, sewing needle or safety pin for puncturing, potato behind the ear.. oh also a pen to put a dot on the lobes before actually peircing to make sure they're even. Anyone have a fool proof method or anything?


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 14, 2008)

its as easy as cutting paper, just stab.

alcohol will kill the germs, dont touch it with yer dirty mits, just leave it alone.

this is the easiest thing you can do, you dont really need someone to tell you how to poke a hole in some loose skin do you!? sometimes i get really bored and do it. its fun for the whole family!!!!! 

I'm feeling stabby...


----------



## macks (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah i figured it was pretty easy but i haven't done it before and didn't want to mess up this girl's ears or anything.. but thanks for the advice


----------



## hellomonday (Jan 14, 2008)

piercing myself is the most fun ever! well not the most fun but i do it alot to, like when im bored haha, i pierced my lip the other day because i got my hands on a hollow needle finally, it was premium.


----------



## Maxx (Jan 16, 2008)

what about gaugeing? i know its not an ear lobe but i safety-pinned my septum almost to 2 months ago shoved a 16 in it and haven't had any problems, any recommendations on how i should go about gaugeing it?


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't really understand why you would have a potato behind the ear I've done plenty of piercings myself and never even thought of that.

Speaking of which yeah I pierced my own ears with a 14 gauge needle and stretched them to a 0 and 00 (now at a 0 and 7).
Just go size-by size its not really a good idea to skip sizes and also leave your ear (or whatever) alone for 3-6 weeks before doing this, you don't wanna fuck yourself up. (reason why my 00 is now a 7)
Home made tapers are kind of nice too just take a chopstick (or the chopstick-looking gadget women sometimes put in their hair [typically buns] ) and wrap it in eletrical tape, be sure to cut it off at the middle first so its not TOO long. (that can get annoying when it comes to sleeping)


----------



## bananathrash (Jan 18, 2008)

ive been told that safety pins are really bad to use, because they can have nickel coatings that flake off.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2008)

Maxx said:


> what about gaugeing? i know its not an ear lobe but i safety-pinned my septum almost to 2 months ago shoved a 16 in it and haven't had any problems, any recommendations on how i should go about gaugeing it?



my ex had his septum up to a 00g so stretching a septum is fine. just go one size at a time like any other form of stretching. but if you don't have a big nose, I wouldnt reccomend going that big. he had something akin to a black persons nostrils, for lack of a better more PC comparision.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 18, 2008)

When I gauged my ears, I cut a cylinder shape out of a sponge around the size I wanted. Before I went to sleep I got it wet and put it in my ear, and around morning it was pretty much dry and had expanded, also expanding my ear. However, I have heard that there is a very likely chance that your ear will push one end out so that only half of your piercing will expand.


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 24, 2008)

macks said:


> So a friend of mine wants me to peirce her ears.. I've had it explained to me before and this is about how I was going to go at it... Rubbing alcohol to sanitize, sewing needle or safety pin for puncturing, potato behind the ear.. oh also a pen to put a dot on the lobes before actually peircing to make sure they're even. Anyone have a fool proof method or anything?


 u'll be fine i've had all my peircings done by myself or someonewho really shouldn't have been doing it. When i was in sanfransico this girl i was travelling with did my septum with a hollow 10G needle. while we were sitting in some bushes on whiskey hill. i was half drunk from the night before and had just finished a couple of JOOCIES, neadless to say it wasn't a clean needle and we we're scummy as fuck. IT worked alright, everytime it started to hurt i just drank more it went on like that for a week or two. now its fine and i love it.
As far as ears are concerned There is nothing to worry about just shove the needle threw. or get one of the do it at home peircing things. its like a springe u just hold it on ur ear and squeeze when ur done u've got a stud in ur ear.


----------

